# Hello everyone!



## K. Krick (Dec 11, 2006)

*Looking forward to Martial Talk and the members within!*


----------



## Drac (Dec 11, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...When you have a moment give us a little backround on yourself..Until then make yourself at home...


----------



## exile (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site, KK, good to have you with us. I see you're in IRT---_excellent_ lineage!


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi, welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome, Krick!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk Kerry.  Glad that you finally stopped by.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## MJS (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome & happy posting.


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT Krick its great to have you hear.




take care,
Chang


----------



## kosho (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello,
 welcome. 
never more backwards to move forwards.
 Kosho


----------



## Kacey (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

